# ?? about front load washers & homemade soap



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

I have been making my own laundry soap for a few years now. The borax, washing soda, and fels naptha recipe. The recipe calls for 1 cup of borax & washing soad, and 1 bar soap - boiled in water, then water added to make five gallons.
When it is finished, it's always clumpy. I don't know how it will work in the front load washer that I've recently acquired. Has anyone had any experience with this? Or have and tried and true homemade laundry soap recipes that will work in a front loader?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

my understanding of soap for front loaders is that it is like using regular dish detergent in the dishwasher...you don't want something that makes as much suds. the front loaders don't need as much suds to get the job done. the homemade laundry soap i just made doesn't produce very much suds, so i guess it would work fairly well with front loaders.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I've been using it in my front loader (Whirlpool) without any problems. I don't use Fels Naptha but my own home made soap that I've made for laundry (lard, lye, water and not superfatted). 
Dawn


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

I've used homemade soap on & off for about the last 5 years in my front loader. To break up the clumps I have an old toothbrush that I use to squish the soap and make it flow into the dispenser better. 

Also, every couple weeks I pull out the dispenser tray all the way, and check to be sure there is no build up of soap residue. Most of the time it's fine, but there have been a couple of occasions where there is a lot of the soap building up, so I just used my fingers to scoop it out.


----------

